# Square vs. 3 point Stack



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

So there's a ton of discussion about how stacking affects how the dog looks which I agree with. At the same time the physical structure of the dog is going to affect how it looks when properly stacked otherwise there would be zero point in evaluating dogs when stacked.

What I really want to see is the variation in dogs across lines when stacked in a proper 3 point stack in addition to how they look when stacked square. I've noticed a huge variation of both of those and I think it would be really neat to get more photos like that together in a thread. Please only post photos if you have a picture of the same dog in a square and 3 point stack.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, I’ll bite.  it’s very hard to get a photo of Scarlet standing square. She doesn’t do it that often. 

Sorry these photos aren’t the greatest. They were taken from clear across the ring. She is obviously ASL. 




















I’ll throw in one, which shows how she generally stands.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

dogfaeries said:


> Okay, I’ll bite.  it’s very hard to get a photo of Scarlet standing square. She doesn’t do it that often.
> 
> Sorry these photos aren’t the greatest. They were taken from clear across the ring. She is obviously ASL.
> 
> I’ll throw in one, which shows how she generally stands.


Deleted the photos to save space, dogs can be pains for photos, feel like some of them as soon as you get the camera out they know and stop doing whatever they were. I like her a LOT better than the ASLs I've been seeing pictures of lately. Pretty girl. Kind of a bit harder to see the differences I'm trying to spot but I do appreciate the photos they help add to the bigger picture for sure! Just out of curiosity do you have any good videos of her in motion? I'm also trying to get a better idea of how everything relates to how they move with the different lines and body structures.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I may have a couple, but not so sure you can really see her movement that well. Trying to watch your dog show and record at the same time usually doesn’t result in a great video, lol. I’ll put them up here for you. 

She’s not extreme at all, but a very easy mover.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here’s a link to her in the group ring. Naked and happy, lol. 

(It’s post #38 - I’ll see if I can embed it instead)









Dog show weekend for Scarlet


Hey guess who went Best of Breed this morning…




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How’s this? 






(For some reason the video doesn’t want to start at the beginning for me, so I have to slide it back to the start. She’s the first dog in the group ring).


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are a few of Guy. Stuff I happened to capture while out on walks. He is a workingline and still under 2 in all the pictures so not fully mature yet.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

dogfaeries said:


> Here’s a link to her in the group ring. Naked and happy, lol.
> 
> (It’s post #38 - I’ll see if I can embed it instead)


Haha, I always call my dogs naked whenever I take their collars off. It takes awhile to get used to but I've started leaving them off more. Thanks for sharing the video! She's a lovely gal



Bramble said:


> Here are a few of Guy. Stuff I happened to capture while out on walks. He is a workingline and still under 2 in all the pictures so not fully mature yet.


I was seeing a post showing the changes from 1 year to 2 years to 3 years and it was crazy how much the dogs filled out between two and three!


----------

